# Newbie Just Saying Hello



## Outback30BHDS (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello All,

I have been keeping an eye on these forums for a while now. Lots of great information.

I finally registered tonight as I just took delivery on a new Outback 30BHDS. I was so excited bringing it home I could hardly breathe. I have been looking for the right Outback for 2 years and waiting for the right deal to come along. It finally did.

I live on Long Island and we will be taking it somewhere local for our first trip this weekend. I cant wait.

Anyway, thanks for all the great information.

Patrick


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Patrick
















 to Outbackers 

AND 







on your new 30bhds!

Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WELCOME AND CONGRADULATIONS ON THE NEW OB.































Bob


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and have fun enjoying your new TT









Ed


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and have fun enjoying your new TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! We don't bite...much.









The people on here have helped me so much over the past year. I haven't been fortunate enough to meet any of them, but I'm looking forward to it some day.

Ask any questions and you get answers--usually pretty quickly.

Be careful though, this place can be addicting. (And whatever you do, don't go into the modifications forum--your bank account will suffer!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Outback30BHDS said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on these forums for a while now. Lots of great information.
> 
> ...


we have a 30bhds also-- and we LOVE it--welcome!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL!!! You're gonna love the outback and this site as well. More info than you can shake a stick at.
Blessings


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, and Congrats on your new Outback.

Brad


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! Congrats on the new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome from NJ









Where on Long Island?

John


----------



## Outback30BHDS (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank so much for the huge welcome. I am so excited i can hardly stand it. I will be towing her out to a local campground tomorrow and get started. We have shopped like we rented a new apartment but I am sure there are some things we have forgotten. 
.
Would have preferred a different time as I am sure there will be alot of traffic and I havent had time to practice backing this thing up yet but i am sure all will go well.


----------



## Outback30BHDS (Jun 16, 2008)

tdvffjohn,

I am centrally located on the island around Medford. We are going to go to Indian Island tomorrow and grab a site before they are all gone.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

HI, AND WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS














jUST RELAX AND MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN WITH THAT NICE NEW TRAILER. IF YOU NEED ANYTHING YOU KNOW WHERE TO COME


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to have you with us at Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Outback30BHDS (Jun 16, 2008)

I am even more excited now. I just got back from the campgrounds. They were closed but the list on the window said only one site available with power and water, good through Monday. So I am in it. I left it there for the night and will return tomorrow afternoon. I still need a few more things. I cant wait!! By Friday, everything that I ordered will be here. BBQ, Awning company mat, and other things.


----------



## Outback30BHDS (Jun 16, 2008)

I am even more excited now. I just got back from the campgrounds. They were closed but the list on the window said only one site available with power and water, good through Monday. So I am in it. I left it there for the night and will return tomorrow afternoon. I still need a few more things. I cant wait!! By Friday, everything that I ordered will be here. BBQ, Awning company mat, and other things.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL!!







We are enjoying our first family outing in the new Syd. Had a few issues, but nothin' we can't deal with. And if we can't, someone here will give me the answer.
Blessings


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Outback30BHDS said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on these forums for a while now. Lots of great information.
> 
> ...


With knowing you waited TWO YEARS to get your Outback, It gives me strength to persevere!!


----------

